# Need help with Wilton bench vice selection



## egeorge1 (Dec 18, 2009)

So I am finally getting a woodworking bech vice and have settled on the 2 Wiltons below with the rapid acting nut. The 7in is a lot cheaper and will take up less space under my 6ft bench. and the other is certainly bigger, but I don't know if it is really neccessary. Opinions? Advice?

7in wide, 10in deep opening




 
10in wide, 13in deep opening


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

Wilton makes good products, from my experience. I didn't realize that instead of a sliding dog, the whole outer jaw goes up and down. Cool!

With the big guy not being all that much more expensive, I'd probably go with that one, myself. But not if it requires major workbench surgery.

I have a 7 in. Craftsman on my bench and recently picked up a used 10 in. of the same brand. Both vises interfere with 4"x4" workbench legs so they required me to 'dogleg' the leg that's in the way.

Bill


----------



## egeorge1 (Dec 18, 2009)

Thanks Bill, I went ahead and pulled the trigger on the bigger one. Can't wait to get it!


----------



## egeorge1 (Dec 18, 2009)

Just wanted to follow up...I love this vise! The rapid action nut makes for fast work. The swivel front clamps odd shapes and the front clamp lifts up for use with bench dogs. The quality is top notch. Highly recommended!


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

Good looking piece of equipment! How do you like that pivoting jaw? It looks like a great feature for irregular thickness boards.

Something I did that's different from your installation is how I mounted my vises. I positioned them so that their side edges are even with the edges of the workbench. That way I can saw thin stock right next to the vise jaws and avoid flexing problems. However, mounting the vise toward the corner often requires bench leg surgery.

Bill


----------



## egeorge1 (Dec 18, 2009)

dodgeboy77 said:


> Good looking piece of equipment! How do you like that pivoting jaw? It looks like a great feature for irregular thickness boards.
> 
> Bill


I really like it, and if for some reason you don't want it to be able to pivot, that portion can be removed which also gives you a little extra clear open space.


----------



## egeorge1 (Dec 18, 2009)

dodgeboy77 said:


> Something I did that's different from your installation is how I mounted my vises. I positioned them so that their side edges are even with the edges of the workbench. That way I can saw thin stock right next to the vise jaws and avoid flexing problems. However, mounting the vise toward the corner often requires bench leg surgery.
> 
> Bill


Unfortunately that was not an option with my workbench.


----------

